# An Early Christmas Gift!



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

My Mom called me and told me she had some points on her AmEx, anyway she remembered I wanted a Wii, WAY back, but there was always a shortage of the units. This thing is great! It has been years since I had a console game system, great edition of Mortal Kombat for it! For those who have a Wii, I used to really like the old RPG games like the Final Fantasy stuff (and Chrono-Trigger) is there any 21st century stuff like this for the Wii system yet????

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 07:00:18 EST-----

OK, what are some other good games.....


----------



## Honor (Dec 2, 2008)

dude we don't have a Wii (we want one really really bad though) but my lil sister has one and we loved the game that came with it... boxing, tennis, bowling (my personal fav) and then they downloaded Supermario Bro3.... do you remember that game??? it was my fav back in the day!!! we played that till like 3am it was awsome... Then 6am came and I remembered I am a mom and kids had been in bed since 7pm...ouch.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

Honor said:


> dude we don't have a Wii (we want one really really bad though) but my lil sister has one and we loved the game that came with it... boxing, tennis, bowling (my personal fav) and then they downloaded Supermario Bro3.... do you remember that game??? it was my fav back in the day!!! we played that till like 3am it was awsome... Then 6am came and I remembered I am a mom and kids had been in bed since 7pm...ouch.


The SALES on Wii have been amazing, Amazon got a bunch in when they first came out, sold in like an HOUR, they got a batch in for the Holiday season recently, SOLD OUT. Same thing at Best Buy. People accused Nintendo of "staggering" the shipments to build hype, they swear they are trying to keep up with the demand. I read it is not just North America, they have now become the biggest selling console in Australia topping X-Box. Everyone wants one! Wii is like the Beatles of game consoles! It is a VERY cool system.


----------



## Honor (Dec 2, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > dude we don't have a Wii (we want one really really bad though) but my lil sister has one and we loved the game that came with it... boxing, tennis, bowling (my personal fav) and then they downloaded Supermario Bro3.... do you remember that game??? it was my fav back in the day!!! we played that till like 3am it was awsome... Then 6am came and I remembered I am a mom and kids had been in bed since 7pm...ouch.
> ...


oh yeah VERY cool... now if only they gave them away for free


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

Honor said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Honor said:
> ...


Odd thing is they are not expensive consoles, the other companies took the approach, our system can do this and this and this, Nintendo was SMART, they had two failures after Super Nintendo, they did not wish to repeat them, they all sat down and came up with a console system that is.......fun.


----------

